
Creating a malware pandemic through USB charging stations - maditaly
http://pcidss.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/if-i-were-evil-series-creating-a-malware-pandemic-through-usb-charging-stations/
======
mistercow
Do such power stations even have enough computer behind them to host a virus?
Certainly one can imagine a camouflaged dongle that sits on top of the
charging port (much like those snuck onto ATMs for stealing check card
numbers), but it seems unlikely to me that it would be possible to infect a
simple USB charger.

~~~
gizmo686
If they are only power stations, they likely have no computer at all. Power is
transferred along a dedicated wire which is not used at all to carry a signal.

